# Caves of Chaos (1st group - PF) - Recruitment(closed sorry)



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok since it looks like we have enough interest from the thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/324087-caves-chaos-no-edition-wars-discussion.html

I have started this thread which will be the first game I start up.

This will be a Pathfinder Game and right now I know of only one possible two open spots. But will know more after everyone checks in.

Interested Players so far...

 @rangerjohn  (let me know ho you want to handle your character sheet, email or quote and paste)

 @renau1g  - gunslingers are good but there are other variants to look at as well - Musketeer, Holy Gun, Also look at some of the Gunslinger archtypes

 @Rhydius  - Welcome to EnWorld please let me know a character concept and join in the character gene discussion.

 @Disposable Hero  - Formerly Worg - Sorry you didn't get in on Skull & Shackles game but you are in this to be sure.

*
For now I have room for one more player.*

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2012)

*Character Gene.*

System: Pathfinder
Sources: Pathfinder SRD
Ability Scores: point buy (25pts.) - The former Worg is right this will be Epic
Races: any non-monster
Classes: any allowed by sources
Skills: normal
Feats: normal
Traits: normal
Equipment: Starting group gold to be decided then equipment may be purchased
Hit Points: Max at each level
Misc Notes: none for now

*GROUP:*

mfloyd3 - halfling sorcerer(aberrant) [120gp]
Disposable Hero - human paladin [300gp]
rangerjohn - ??? ???
renau1g - human gunslinger [300gp]
Rhydius - ??? ???


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2012)

First up is Sources and I think maybe it would be best just to use the Pathfinder SRD as it has everything plus some third party stuff if anyone wishes to try it.

Then I had a thought about equipment and what about the party pooling their gold together. This way warriors could get slightly better armor or you could afford a wand of cure light wounds (limited charges). Since there isn't going to be much shopping allowed in this game I will allow for an increase in funds to start. (Hmmm... maybe a hobgoblin trader in one of the caves, just a thought.)

*NOTE:* IronMan in this game meaning once a character is out he is out - but he can be healed in the interim. Any player wishing to take on a role of monsters and help the DM may after their character is gone.

Ok getting late will sleep on the other stuff.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 2, 2012)

I would be fine with pooling our gold together or increasing the starting gold.

As far as classes go I have no clue. The top three in my mind are paladin, ranger, or magus. I think I'll wait to see if anyone goes the sword and board or heavy armor type before I say 100%.

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]- No worries about the Skulls and Shackles game...you should get another Carrion Crown game going. I've had my eye on it since it came out.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 2, 2012)

If there is still space, I'd like a spot.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2012)

Character gen:  No problem with anything suggested.  probably, would be easier with email, but do you want to give that out on the boards?  As for character ideas, either something martial or cleric.

Carrion Crown: Agreed, I miss my little gypsy.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2012)

I will need to know what class everyone s playing before I can do the group GP - going to base it off the maxes and then add a little.

welcome aboard mfloyd3 you will make 5 if everyone checks in and has time to play. 

And my email for here is different from my normal - ewholyman @ gmail - as I seem to get a lot of mail - also had to up my pm capacity to 500 to keep up with those.

Sorry about Carrion Crown not re-starting but I found it difficult before to run two of the same game and remember which group was doing/had done what. Perhaps once the current group is out of the first module I will see about staring up again  another CC game.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 2, 2012)

Did I miss something? Do what by email?

Carrion Crown: Understood. I'll keep an eye out for it and reframe from reading your current game thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2012)

Interest!!!

Edit:

You should edit your first post. Thought there was still an open slot, then I saw that myfloyd is your 5th. See you in another Caves game


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the slot!  Put me down for an Aberrant Halfling sorcerer.

I'm fine with pooling gold.  Also, if it's not too meta, do we want to coordinate our cantrip/orison choices a bit?  A little redundancy is good, but there's no point having 4 different Light spells and no Dancing Lights.

And I'm afraid I'm with DH -- What exactly do you want by e-mail?  And what's the timeline/format for character submission?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 3, 2012)

This is 100% dungeon crawl right? I think I'm going with an aasimar paladin for this game. Should be a great balance of offense and surviability.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, so just wanted to confirm. It's 1st level right?

BTW, I'm fine with coordinating. Perhaps some liked backstory's too to explain it a bit more. Adventurer's guild members? childhood friends that decided to strike out on a get rich quick scheme (after all adventuring seems like the easiest way to make a quick buck)?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Catching UP -

There is nothing for anyone else to email me, rangerjohn just finds it easier to do so for his characters.

No responds for [MENTION=6691567]Rhydius[/MENTION] and he was on today. Will give him a couple days to pop in as the weekends don't normally count.

It is ok to coordinate spell selection as the group would have had a couple days in the forest to do so before reaching the caves. So NP there.

I would say 99% dungeon crawl yes. If after a while the group feels they want to go back to town for a little RP I won't stop anyone - but it will probably be short.

1st lvl to start yes but leveling up could be quicker than normal. So I will have everyone do there level ups before hand.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Am going to update the Character gene post and that should then be set. 

What I need now is for everyone (who hasn't done so) to confirm their race/class so I can give out the group gold. Putting those selections in the character gene post for easier finding.

After that I will set up an IC.

There will be no RG as the group will not get any bigger or gain new players. We will just use the first page of the IC as our RG and you can post up characters there. I'll put my favorite sheet over there but it is not necessary to use.

Right now you need to decide as a group who's filling what roles. 

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 4, 2012)

So I take it that aasimar is considered a monster race? If that's the case I'll be human and still paladin. Sorry for the muck up.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry about not posting sooner, the weekend was a bit busier than expected. (Going to be closing on, and moving into my first house, next weekend.)

I'll more than likely be playing a human, but whether Rogue or Cleric(maybe Inquisitor), depends on the rest of you guys. I'll gladly fill whichever of the roles is more needed to balance things out.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the house! I'll be playing a paladin but I'm still waiting to see if aasimar is allowed, if not than human paladin it is.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2012)

Rhydius said:


> Sorry about not posting sooner, the weekend was a bit busier than expected. (Going to be closing on, and moving into my first house, next weekend.)
> 
> I'll more than likely be playing a human, but whether Rogue or Cleric(maybe Inquisitor), depends on the rest of you guys. I'll gladly fill whichever of the roles is more needed to balance things out.




Congrats, I just moved into my house on the 25th, lots of "fun" unpacking, painting, etc. But it's a great feeling being done(ish).


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Already have you down as human. Sorry thought I posted that.

An why not play a Rogue/Cleric lol. Or Ranger(trapper)/Cleric - to give you that martial edge.

Will use the gods out of the PHB for easy-ness. And my congrats also, owning your own home must be exciting.

__________________________________

Just so everyone knows and can build based on it. This game will run everyone to LvL 10. There are 11 caves and only one is really small so won't count.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah, last time I looked it just said paladin. So human paladin it is sir.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm kinda digging the blunderbuss. Shotgun-toting human standing in the middle of the fray, steps forward an blasts down the hall, then steps back to reload while the melee guys cover the breach.... just hope nothing's too far away 

Edit: So to be clear, Human and Gunslinger


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Also would work for lossening up a room full of monsters. 

Someone kicks open the door and you blast the room then step back around the corner. Might want to look into shoot on the run.

Also, should I put you down as gunslinger? Or is there an alt you were looking at?

EDIT: Roger that, human gunslinger it is.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, there's a lot of alts, but I'll just try the core one and see how it is. Seems pretty feat intensive hence the human. I think I'll need Rapid reload for sure. Still trying to wrap my head around it.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 4, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> An why not play a Rogue/Cleric lol. Or Ranger(trapper)/Cleric - to give you that martial edge.
> 
> Will use the gods out of the PHB for easy-ness. And my congrats also, owning your own home must be exciting.



It's been interesting to say the least, but definitely exciting. 

I'll put together a few Rogue/Clerics, and see what sticks. My Rogues tend to be surprisingly martial.

Also how are we handling traits?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

Oops missed that on the character gene.

It will be normal everyone gets two traits but they must be from different categorizes. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

@ rangerjohn and Rhydius 

Just need your classes so I can give out the group gold and allow for you all as a group to see about spending it.

At least renu1g's character gets his blunderbuss for free (2,000gp & broken yeesh  ).

HM


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going with a full-on Rogue. 
I just can't seem to talk myself out of it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

NP have fun making your character  ....now that I got most of your ideas I will start an IC/RG thread so you can put your characters and thoughts down.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ready for the RG part of this 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/324538-caves-chaos-group-1-pf-ic.html

And found some awesome maps to use as we explore.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

Alright, renau1g stepped down and I "inherit" his spot.

First a question, how many posts shall we reserve in the RG/IC thread.

And second, is there any role needed?

Current group (AFAIK):
mfloyd3 - halfling sorcerer(aberrant) [120gp]
Disposable Hero - human paladin [300gp]
rangerjohn - ??? ???
Rhydius - human rogue

Alright, then I will make a cleric for this , leaving ragerjohn with all possibilities as the classic slots are filled (sorcerer replacing wizard and paladin replacing fighter).

But I will have another look around before my final decision.

HM, would you fine with me reactivating Dorian Greenleaf?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Only need one post in the opening IC/RG thread. 

And I liked Dorian so of course you can work him back into the mix. 

and *Welcome  *

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry guys, thought I was subscribed to the thread.  Obviously, I was mistaken.  So looks like cleric, probably human.  Scratch that WD is going cleric, ok elven magus.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Posted Kara Starsplice in the RG (needs a little editing, will get to it).  We talked about having some kind of shared background to explain what the characters are doing together, but I neglected to read WD's background until after I finished.

Kara's background features a college of wizardry, and Dorian's has a community of druids.  Maybe we could just assert that some of the scholars in each group know each other?  Both groups had some disturbing auguries about the Caves of Chaos, and when the compared notes, they decided to organize an expedition to investigate.  Volunteers were solicited.

Easy enough to throw in other organizations.  The local lord offers up a man-at-arms, a temple has had similarly bad news and wants in, the local thieves guild or pirate crew has heard about the expedition and thought there might be loot involved.  Sound like a way to tie the group together?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, the cleric grew up in an elven community, and maguses read books, works for me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2012)

HM sent you an email of what I have so far.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 8, 2012)

hrm.. I just re-read what I'd put down as backstory for Cid. It got a little dark there, I'm probably going to redo a big chunk of that. I also got a little carried away, and completely forgot to tie it in to any sort of group related, anything. 
I'll try to fix it up a little this weekend.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll get my equipment list on paper and I'll get on the CS tonight proably.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2012)

Should be in bed but character checking is so much fun... 

*Quentin:*

Spell Failure is really n/a until you gain an arcane spell casting class.
Earth Breaker(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 2d6+6(B), CRIT 20x3 
*and plz add*
Earth Breaker(melee/pa): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR) - 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+7(B), CRIT 20x3
Dagger(ranged): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+4(P), CRIT 19-20x2, Range: 10 ft.
*copy paste them if you wish*
Two traits needed you can find a larger list than the APG here
Skills and equipment left to do but still need money, I'm working on that next.

*Dorain:*

You have Hero Points one and if everyone wants to we will use them for this. So keep that there for now.
Might need to change your deity to Gozreh - just using the PF deities to make it easy. That reminds me where is that post with the Greyhawk deities changed over to PF (could be handy).
Armor bonus for scalemail is +5
Acrobatics should be -3
Fly should be -3
What animal companion are you looking to get at LvL 4 - I would like to RP it if possible.

*Starsplicer:*

Wisdom modifier should be +0
Fort save should be +5 (con is +2)
You have a +1 racial bonus added to all your range weapons?? Do you mean your size bonus for being small? That is also added to your melee attacks
daggers dmg type is p when thrown
Fly should be +2
Perception should be +0
Carry capacities are off...

```
Lgt   Med    Hvy  Lift   Push
Max Weight:         19.5  39.75   60  60/120   600
```
Great background... I might just have to add somethings to the game that may relate to Kara's strange origin.

*Cididien:*

A Greyhawk god as well. You might want to look into Cayden Cailean as a deity to thank when things go your characters way.
Spell Failure is really n/a until you gain an arcane spell casting class.
Threatening Defender is a fan created trait and I think it needs an extra line. Please add to it; minimum of -1 to your melee attack roll, as I don't like how it doesn't give the character a penalty at all until they reaches BAB +4.
Disguise should be +2
Intimidate should be +2
Profession gambler has no ranks and should be na (although says you are a gambler in background)
Backpack should weigh 2 lbs
Waterskins cost 1 gp
Outfit you are wearing doesn't count towards your total weight
Have money spent at 111.11 (odd  )
Have total weight at 41 lbs.
Another good background (I like I can make up a one handed very angry NPC for later - Thanks)

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2012)

rangerjohn no email but since you told me your class I can do gold 

email is ewholyman @ gmail .com 

___________________________________________

Gold for the group - 2,280gp (really your max gold doubled)

Please by your starting gear and any group items from the pot above.

Ideas from me...

Masterwork thieve's tools 100gp
Masterwork weapon for the paladin
Masterwork arrows and bolts
Alchemical silver a few weapons
Wand of cure light (50 charges: 750gp) (25 charges: 375gp)
Everburning torch 110gp or Ioun Torch 75gp
Scrolls and potions with the leftover

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 9, 2012)

I found a thread with the Greyhawk deities outlined. Greyhawk_Deities. As it so happens its one of HM's old games...Age of Worms which maybe you should start over .


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 9, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Should be in bed but character checking is so much fun...
> 
> 
> *Starsplicer:*
> ...




Sorry about the confusion above.  Fixed the problems.
-Yes, racial bonus was size.  Changed the wording and added to melee.
-Fixed skills.  The Perception number was correct, but the halfling racial bonus to Perception had not been indicated.  Fixed.

Thanks for catching the mistakes.

Glad you liked her origin.  As for bringing in an encounter related to her background, I apologize to the rest of the players if we meet our end at the hands of Cthulhu...

With the pooled gold we have a pretty good set of resources.  I'm definitely in favor of the Wand of Cure Light Wounds, and the Thieves' tools are probably a good idea.  Our cleric has a Light cantrip, which makes the torch less crucial, but not a bad idea all the same.

Kara might be able to make use of some arcane scrolls.  But I don't see any gaps we really need to fill.  If we've got cash after urgent needs are met, a scroll of Mage Armor might be useful for Kara, but her base AC is high enough for a ranged combatant that it's not a high priority.  Anyone see any good first level arcane spells that would fill a need?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, I used the one in your in your profile, manholy83@ you know.  But I have the draft and will resend.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, I used the one in your in your profile, manholy83@ you know.  But I have the draft and will resend.

Update: resent


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking about taking the bear as a companion. Would fit the caves theme.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

My mistake for putting that email out there when I first started here. I had to go and get a gaming only address as the mail was to much for me to keep sorted.

Ok, got the email now just need to know if you need me to post the character in the RG first and then you can quote him. Or however you wish to handle that.

________________________________

WD- A bear?? A bear!? All full of hair!? You right it would at that. Let me know when you have this finalized as I would like to introduce the creature a few levels before he becomes a true companion.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2012)

Post and quote.  Lets see still have traits(nothing jumps out at me, spells and equipment. 
I know I'm taking chain shirt and longsword with the shield spell.  Oh, and two skills, one base and one favored class.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 11, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> *Cididien:*
> 
> A Greyhawk god as well. You might want to look into Cayden Cailean as a deity to thank when things go your characters way.
> Spell Failure is really n/a until you gain an arcane spell casting class.
> ...




Changes made as per above. I had originally thought about Cayden Cailean for this character, but I had thought we were limited to PHB deities. Still it does fit Cid much better, so I did use it. 

HM, I left the background intact since you enjoyed it. Just for reference, this is the image that inspired the disgruntled sellsword. Feel free to find your own however if this doesn't suit how you'd picture him.
[sblock=Favian's inspiration]








[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

NP rangerjohn it might take a couple days to spend this money.

To help with that I would like for everyone to post up the gp count minus their equipment. That will at least give us a start and you can go back and add things like masterwork upgrades or other items.

I will need a post from everyone and you should use the gp leftover from the post before yours.

*Example*
Rhydius posts his current spending:

Starting gold = 2,280gp
Equipment cost = 111.11gp
Leftover = 2168.89gp

Then Disposable Hero posts

Starting gold = 2168.89gp
Equipment cost = 276.50gp
Leftover = 1892.39gp

And so on to see what is left after equipment to go towards upgrades and wands and such.

HM


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 11, 2012)

I suppose I'll start it since you've done the work for me, HM.

Starting gold = 2,280gp
Equipment cost = 111.11gp
Leftover = 2168.89gp

Next!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure how this works...
Dorian used 133.12 gp

(not really looking for MW, more on upgrading his armor to a breastplate)
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5937346-post5.html


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 12, 2012)

After Rhydius, there was 

Leftover = 2168.89gp



Walking Dad said:


> Dorian used 133,12 gp




Kara used 46.12 gp

Remaining gold after both:  1989.65

WD, I don't mind doing the arithmetic, but don't use a comma when you mean a decimal point!  Gosh darned foreigners on the internet.  Should put a big wall at the edge of cyberspace to keep 'em out...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2012)

Fixed my primitive foreigner mistake above.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

I think we should buy that wand of cure light wounds and then go from there. That would also mean that we need to decide if we want it full charged or half-charges. I would like to go from chainmail to breastplate if there is money left and no one needs anything.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Fixed my primitive foreigner mistake above.




WD I'm thankful you spell armor like the rest of us.  If there was a wall to keep foreigners out I would build a door to let you in WD.



Disposable Hero said:


> I think we should buy that wand of cure light wounds and then go from there. That would also mean that we need to decide if we want it full charged or half-charges. I would like to go from chainmail to breastplate if there is money left and no one needs anything.




I think you will have enough (already three out of five and still almost 2,000gp)... Re-calculate your equipment with a breastplate and then post up the new numbers using the oldest total so far that would be... 

1989.65gp

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

If that's the case would anyone object to me taking banded mail over the breastplate? It's only 50 gp more than the breastplate.

Just trying not to sound greedy...because I'll take any and everything given to me...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Just trying not to sound greedy...




Failed!! 

LOL, Just post up with the breastplate and when we get to what's left if you wish to upgrade then everyone can see where we stand money wise per character and decide.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

Hehe, so after the breastplate was added I have 326.5 spent, which leaves 1663.15 leftover.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Post and quote.  Lets see still have traits(nothing jumps out at me, spells and equipment.
> I know I'm taking chain shirt and longsword with the shield spell.  Oh, and two skills, one base and one favored class.




Here's what I have so far. When you have things decided let me know. I will repost this in the IC/RG so you can quote it.

[sblock=Belthasar]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Elf
Class: Magus[Bladebound]
Level: 1
Alignment: *???*
Languages: Common, Elven +4 more
Deity: *???*[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 [05pts]
DEX: 16 [05pts] +2 racial
CON: 12 [05pts] -2 racial
INT: 18 [10pts] +2 racial
WIS: 08 [+2pts]
CHA: 12 [02pts][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d8=8] + 1 (CON) + 3 (Toughness0
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 3 (DEX)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Magus)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (Magus) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (Magus) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +2 (Magus) - 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
MW Longsword(melee): +3 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d8+2(S), 19-20x2
Dagger(melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2(SorP), 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +3 = +0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P), 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution
Medium: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
Low-Light Vision: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light (see low-light vision).
Keen Senses: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

*Left out the others in case you wish to swap for alternate racial abilities.*[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A magus is proficient with all simple and martial weapons. A magus is also proficient with light armor. He can cast magus spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a magus wearing medium armor, heavy armor, or a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass magus still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.

*Spells:* A magus casts arcane spells drawn from the magus spell list. A magus must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time.

To learn, prepare, or cast a spell, the magus must have an Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a magus’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the magus’s Intelligence modifier.

A magus can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Magus. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Intelligence score.

A magus may know any number of spells. He must choose and prepare his spells ahead of time by getting 8 hours of sleep and spending 1 hour studying his spellbook. While studying, the magus decides which spells to prepare.

*Cantrips:* A magus can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table: Magus under “Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.

*Spellbooks:* A magus must study his spellbook each day to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not recorded in his spellbook except for read magic, which all magi can prepare from memory. A magus begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level magus spells plus three 1st-level magus spells of his choice. The magus also selects a number of additional 1st-level magus spells equal to his Intelligence modifier to add to his spellbook. At each new magus level, he gains two new magus spells of any spell level or levels that he can cast (based on his new magus level) for his spellbook. At any time, a magus can also add spells found in other spellbooks to his own.

A magus can learn spells from a wizard’s spellbook, just as a wizard can from a magus’s spellbook. The spells learned must be on the magus spell list, as normal. An alchemist can learn formulae from a magus’s spellbook, if the spells are also on the alchemist spell list. A magus cannot learn spells from an alchemist.

*Arcane Pool* _(Su)_: At 1st level, the magus gains a reservoir of mystical arcane energy that he can draw upon to fuel his powers and enhance his weapon. This arcane pool has a number of points equal to 1/3 his magus level (minimum 1) + his Intelligence modifier. The pool refreshes once per day when the magus prepares his spells.

At 1st level, a magus can expend 1 point from his arcane pool as a swift action to grant any weapon he is holding a +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute. For every four levels beyond 1st, the weapon gains another +1 enhancement bonus, to a maximum of +5 at 17th level. These bonuses can be added to the weapon, stacking with existing weapon enhancement to a maximum of +5. Multiple uses of this ability do not stack with themselves.

At 5th level, these bonuses can be used to add any of the following weapon properties: dancing, flaming, flaming burst, frost, icy burst, keen, shock, shocking burst, speed, or vorpal.

Adding these properties consumes an amount of bonus equal to the property’s base price modifier. These properties are added to any the weapon already has, but duplicates do not stack. If the weapon is not magical, at least a +1 enhancement bonus must be added before any other properties can be added. These bonuses and properties are decided when the arcane pool point is spent and cannot be changed until the next time the magus uses this ability. These bonuses do not function if the weapon is wielded by anyone other than the magus.

A magus can only enhance one weapon in this way at one time. If he uses this ability again, the first use immediately ends.

*Spell Combat* _(Ex)_: At 1st level, a magus learns to cast spells and wield his weapons at the same time. This functions much like two-weapon fighting, but the off-hand weapon is a spell that is being cast. To use this ability, the magus must have one hand free (even if the spell being cast does not have somatic components), while wielding a light or one-handed melee weapon in the other hand. As a full-round action, he can make all of his attacks with his melee weapon at a –2 penalty and can also cast any spell from the magus spell list with a casting time of 1 standard action (any attack roll made as part of this spell also takes this penalty). If he casts this spell defensively, he can decide to take an additional penalty on his attack rolls, up to his Intelligence bonus, and add the same amount as a circumstance bonus on his concentration check. If the check fails, the spell is wasted, but the attacks still take the penalty. A magus can choose to cast the spell first or make the weapon attacks first, but if he has more than one attack, he cannot cast the spell between weapon attacks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Toughness- +3 to HP and +1 to HP on every level beyond 3rd.

*Traits:*
a) Desperate Focus: +2 concentration checks
b) Eyes of the Wild: +2 perception checks in wilderness[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 07 = [02(Magus) + 04 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01
ACP: -3 (medium load)

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+00 = Acrobatics            +03  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+04 = Appraise              +04  +00  +0 +00     INT
+01 = Bluff                 +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+07 = Climb()               +04  +01  +3 +02  -3 STR
+08 = Craft():weapon        +04  +01  +3 +00     INT
+01 = Diplomacy             +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Disguise              +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Escape Artist         +03  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+00 = Fly()                 +03  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^        +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
-01 = Heal                  -01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+01 = Intimidate()          +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+08 = Know:Arcana()^        +04  +01  +3 +00     INT
+08 = Know:Dungeoneering()^ +04  +01  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes()^        +04  +00  +0 +00     INT
+01 = Perception            -01  +00  +0 +02     WIS
+01 = Perform:_____         +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession()^:_____   -01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Ride()                +03  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
-01 = Sense Motive          -01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+08 = Spellcraft()^         +04  +01  +3 +00     INT
+00 = Stealth               +03  +00  +0 +00  -3 DEX
-01 = Survival              -01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+03 = Swim()                +02  +01  +3 +00  -3 STR
+05 = Use Magic Device()^   +01  +01  +3 +00     CHA

..
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Arcane(INT); prepared 
DC = 14 + spell level
Concentration: +7

*Spellbook*
Cantrips: all
Level 1: color spray, enlarge person, jump, magic missile, mount, shield, shocking grasp

*Spells Prepared:*
Cantrips: TBD (3 spells)
1st LvL: TBD (2 spells) [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                        COST  WEIGHT
mw longsword               315gp    4lb
chain shirt                100gp   25lb
backpack                     2gp    2lb
bedroll                     .2gp    5lb
blanket                     .2gp    1lb
spellbook                   free    3lb
explorer's outfit           free    0lb
flint & steel                1gp    0lb
5 days trail rations       2.5gp    5lb
grappling hook               1gp    4lb
inkpen&ink                 8.1gp    0lb
climber's kit               80gp    5lb
10 sheets parchment          2gp    0lb
spell component pouch        5gp    2lb        
scroll case                  1gp   .5lb
ioun torch                  75gp    0lb
2 water skins                2gp    8lb
2 daggers                    4gp    2lb

                    Total Weight 66.5lb
```

Treasure; none
Gems: none

*Carrying Capacity:* 
light- 0-58 lbs
medium- 59-116 lbs
heavy- 117-175 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 
Height: 
Weight: 
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance:
Demeanor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks DH  -

Now even if rangerjohn spends another 500gp on his equipment you all will still be left with at least a 1,000gp.

Time to start brainstorming those group item ideas.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually posted my interest to update to breastplate, too. See my above *post*.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 12, 2012)

No chance of that.  Only big ticket item Balthasar would want is mithral chain and that is too much.  Oh, and thanks for the sheet.  Although, if we want to say the sword is the dormant boundblade, it could be masterwork.
I could even take heirloom weapon for that.  However, if you wish to create and place the weapon yourself, HM, I'm cool with that. Oh, and I did see one mistake on the sheet, a boundblade's arcane pool is 1/3 levels not 1/2, as the base magus.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

So we stand at 1663.15gp at the moment.

Only need rangerjohn's equipment and to take off the difference for WD upgrading to a breastplate.

A wand would cost 750 (50charges) or would it be better to get 2 with 25charges each?

Who all could use a cure light wand?

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 13, 2012)

While Balthasar technically could, I wouldn't bet on him succeeding with a +5 UMD.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 13, 2012)

Traits for Balthasar: Desperate Focus: +2 concentration checks.  Eyes of the Wild: +2 perception checks in wilderness.

Equipment: masterwork longsword, chain shirt, backpack, bedroll, blanket, common, spellbook, wizard's [Magus], explorer's outfit, flint & steel, 5 days trail rations, grappling hook, inkpen and ink, climber's kit, 10 sheets parchment, spell component pouch, scroll case, ioun torch, 2 water skins, 2 daggers.

Level 1 spells: color spray, enlarge person, jump, magic missile,mount, shield, shocking grasp,

Skills: spellcraft] +8 1 rank +3 cs +4 int
craft, weapon +8 1 rank +3 cs +4 int


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Dorian can use a CLW wand, as can Quentin, unless he has some archetype without spellcasting.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 14, 2012)

I can also as WD pointed out.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> No chance of that.




Close...  599gp spent.

Have newest total at... 1,064.15gp

And if we subtract WD's upgrade (scalemail to breastplate) we come to 914.15gp

Everyone ok with this and want to spend the 914+ on wands and potions?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

rangerjohn I updated the sheet on the other page. Can you quote from there and post in the IC or do I need to move it when we are done?

Couple things I noticed...

Need Alignment
Racial traits - wish to keep the basics from the PHB or change using the APG?
Note your load went up to medium
Details section still undone

HM


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds good to me. The more healing the better.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you need to move it.  Quote is only good for the page you are currently on.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2012)

I was thinking of quoting (here) then copying/pasting(there). Which is what I'm about to do. You can find it in the second post pf the RG/IC.

Now just need that 900+ gp spent and we are good to go.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

Two half charged wands of CLW? (/50 gp I think)


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with WD.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 15, 2012)

2 x 1/2 charged CLW wands get my vote.  That's 750 gp each, right?



We should have some change.  Let me suggest the following incidentals.  I'm listing them as bundles, so other players can vote straight up or down:
2 Flasks of Acid (10 gp, 1 lb ea)
2 Flasks Alchemists' Fire (20 gp, 1 lb ea) to deal with swarms. (I'm not advocating for Holy water because it's only marginally more effective than acid and costs much more)
Total for this set:  60 gp


Crowbar (2 gp, 5 lb)
Hammer (0.5 gp, 2 lb)
3 iron spikes (0.15 gp, 3 lb) 
Upgrade one party member's pack to Masterwork (add 48 gp, 2 lbs) to handle added weight.
Total: 50.65 gp, 13 lbs -- Add rope to this list, if we're not already well-supplied for that.

If we have funds left over, I favor buying multiple MW backpacks, and some spare sacks, might also be a good idea for avoiding encumbrance penalties on the return trip.

Not trying to go too 10' pole here, but these are relatively cheap items that can become really useful if you need them.

We could also purchase some 1st level arcane or divine scrolls, but I don't see any gaps we urgently need to fill there.  Thoughts?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> rangerjohn I updated the sheet on the other page. Can you quote from there and post in the IC or do I need to move it when we are done?
> 
> Couple things I noticed...
> 
> ...




Alignment? How about LN, fits going against the COC 
Racial traits? Default seems best for a magus
Encumbrance I see that, won't last for long though.
Details ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Well apparently  image function does not work.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, I just realized I need a Weapon Cord to be able to alternate between weapon use and spellcasting. It costs only 1 SP.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2012)

Well if you didn't have that bulky thing on your other arm...

I have no objections to suggestions made so far.

Oh, since image doesn't seem to work  http://www.google.com/imgres?q=elf+magus&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1013&bih=566&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=-JETozNhAv7brM:&imgrefurl=http://paizo.com/paizo/blog/v5748dyo5lc4e&docid=IW1FsiqKpPbroM&imgurl=http://paizo.com/image/content/PathfinderRPG/PZO1117-MagusColor.jpg&w=791&h=1000&ei=K1zZT-GOLKKe6QGlisHLAg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=106&vpy=110&dur=14893&hovh=252&hovw=200&tx=108&ty=170&sig=101827189903128671122&page=1&tbnh=116&tbnw=92&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:74


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

So lets see... 914.15gp left

- two wands of cure light wounds (25 charges each) = 750gp
- Weapon cord .1gp

Left with 164.05 gp

Then there are these suggestions...

- Package one 60gp


> 2 Flasks of Acid (10 gp, 1 lb ea)
> 2 Flasks Alchemists' Fire (20 gp, 1 lb ea)
> Total for this set:  60 gp +4 lbs



- Package 2 50.65gp


> Crowbar (2 gp, 5 lb)
> Hammer (0.5 gp, 2 lb)
> 3 iron spikes (0.15 gp, 3 lb)
> Upgrade one party member's pack to Masterwork (add 48 gp, 2 lbs)
> Total: 50.65 gp, +13 lbs



For a total of 53.4 gp left

I say two potions of Stabilize (25gp each) and the group is ready to go.

Up to all of you I need an agree or disagree with the above suggestions.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

rangerjohn your character is finished and ready for quoting.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2012)

He is?  Where?  All I see is the old one back on page four of this thread.  Still incomplete, 
no alignment etc.  I have checked here and the IC thread, is there somewhere else I should be looking?

Oh, am I missing something?  I was checking out the encumbrance situation and the only advantage to wandermeal appears to be price.  3 cp per day vs. 5 sp for dry rations.  Halflings must really be skinflints to think half a gold piece, is worth being sick after a week.  This is without Tolkien saying they eat six meals a day.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

He is in the second post under the locations posting. 

I guess the difference is you can but a lot more for your money, and halflings eat a lot more so for them it's just a win/win situation.

HM


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Re:  HM's proposal for expenditures, I recommend replacing the two Stabilizes with one potion of CLW.  My logic is just that we're most likely to use the potion if both of our wand wielders are down or unavailable.  In the event that they are both down, it is absolutely critical we get one of them up rather than stabilizing two people (whether the CLW does that or not is chancy, but it's something).

Re:  Carrying equipment, Kara is a poor pack mule but a good shot.  She should probably have one of the splash weapons.  I also think she's a good choice to carry a CLW or Stabilize; if the fight goes this far south, she's probably out of spells and low on acid ammo, which means there won't be much better for her to do.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

My thinking was for there to be more people with the chance to save someone. The more was to stabilize the better should characters be engaged or not close enough.

HM


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Whichever way is fine, I don't feel strongly about the potions.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2012)

Going to start the game tomorrow since it's been three days and no yays or nays.

Will say above suggestions are ok with everyone And to be divided among everyone. If you don't post taking a specific (as myfloyd3 has with a splash weapon) then I will divide them up and try and keep everyone in their current load.

Be ready and sharpen those swords.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm fine with the divide and my sword has been sharpened and is ready to cleace something or someone in half...maybe thirds.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Game on!

Please feel free to add anything to the generic flashback I wrote - kind of your character remembering what went on before they ended up in the woods.

Need an intro post from everyone. That could be a greeting or just your character acting -well in character.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Did the equipment divide.

Note Quentin would need to use UMD to activate the wand until he reached 4th lvl. As he has no spell list till then.

[sblock=Notes]
 Equipment Divide:

 - wand of cure light wounds (25 charges) to Dorian
- wand of cure light wounds (25 charges) to Belthasar
 - potion of Stabilize to Kara
- potion of Stabilize to Cididien
- Flask of Acid to Belthasar
- Flask of Acid to Dorian
- Flask Alchemists' Fire to Kara
- Flask Alchemists' Fire to Cididien
- Crowbar to Quentin
 - Hammer to Quentin
 - 3 iron spikes Quentin
 - Upgrade one party member's pack to Masterwork- Cididien[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2012)

May I ask if this was changed (not considering having a spell list -> unable to use a wand) from 3.5 to Pathfinder. If it was changed, can you point me at the rule, please. Thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Well here is a conflict. Under UMD it says you need the spell on your class spell list. If you don't have it then you use the skill.

But under wands it makes no mention of this.

Since I really can't see just any class running around with a wand of fireballs, I think it best to use the UMD's way of handling wands.

Until the paladin can cast spells he has no spell list.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, there is the argument, that he has a spell list, but he is not capable of casting the spell yet.   Like a first level wizard has fireball on his spell list, but he is not able to cast third level spells.  I think UMD is for classes that either do not have a spell list, like a rogue or a limited list like magus or bard.  But as in all things, it is your game and the final decision is yours HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Unlike most classes a paladin and ranger shouldn't have a spell list till they can cast their first spell.

Say you take a paladin and at lvl one I give you a wand of cure light.

You advance to level two as a paladin but when level three comes up you think you need a few more feats and martial abilities. You take the next four levels in fighter to get weapon specialization and then go back and take your third level in paladin.

Now for seven levels I have let you use any wand you come across as though you had a spell list. At level eight you decide you want to start down the Stalwart Defender PrC (because you want the DR ability).

So finally at 18th level you decide to take your paladin class to level four. 

Sorry I think it best to wait till you have spells to say you have a spell list.

Would make an interesting character, hmmm...

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

We will just have to agree to disagree and run our games as such.  The only time I would interpret it as you do is if you took a spelless arch-type.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2012)

Found it:



> *Spell Trigger*: Spell trigger activation is similar to spell  completion, but it's even simpler. No gestures or spell finishing is  needed, just a special knowledge of spellcasting that an appropriate  character would know, and a single word that must be spoken. Spell  trigger items can be used by anyone whose class can cast the  corresponding spell. *This is the case even for a character who can't  actually cast spells, such as a 3rd-level paladin*. The user must still determine what spell is stored in the item before she can activate it. Activating a spell trigger item is a standard action and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.



BBM

Wands are spell trigger items.



> *Activation*: Wands use the spell trigger  activation method, so casting a spell from a wand is usually a standard  action that doesn't provoke attacks of opportunity. (If the spell being  cast has a longer casting time than 1 action, however, it takes that  long to cast the spell from a wand.) To activate a wand, a character  must hold it in hand (or whatever passes for a hand, for non-humanoid  creatures) and point it in the general direction of the target or area. A  wand may be used while grappling or while swallowed whole.




So, HM, are you houseruling it to be otherwise, or not?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Ah-ha! I now see where I messed up.

It says class and not character. Always thought the character had to have spellcasting ability to gain spell lists.

Thought the "not have to be able to cast the spell of the wand" was meant for low level casters using higher lvl wand (i.e. 3rd lvl wizard and wand of fireballs). It meant not be able to cast at all.

Will play it as written.

Thanks for the clarification.

HM


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 22, 2012)

"So it is written, so shall it be done!" to misquote Yul Brynner.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with WD but can't XP you again yet. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Found an ok pick for Dorain WD-






Let me know if it is ok.

HM​


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks fine.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> [sblock=OOC]Who's the assamir? I would  love to be an aasimar but you said you had me as human so that's what I  went with HM.[/sblock]




Sorry DH I knew you made an assimar but that was for the LPF -just the signs of my old age setting in.

Updating round now.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Rhydius said:


> .[sblock=ooc]HM do you want me to  roll for the readied attack/damage now, or would you prefer to do so  when/if it occurs?[/sblock]




Best if you wait as your INIT will change at that time as well.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2012)

Going to give mfloyd3 a chance to post up what it is Kara will do. If no ideas/actions by this time tomorrow I'll advance the thread. 

Sorry for the wait EnWorld has been strange this week.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 12, 2012)

Want to thank everyone on a great game so far - I love the old dungeon crawl feel I get when I'm on the IC thread.

And as a thank you I am going to grant your lvl up a couple rooms early because you all deserve it (and might need it). 

And finally to help with the WBL of the level up I wish for everyone to "purchase" up to 750gp in equipment and or magical items. These will be things found in the goblin room everyone is searching. 

Please list your purchases here and let me know when you've updated your character sheets. As soon as everyone is ready post up a direction to take in the IC.

And Thanks again.

HM


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 16, 2012)

HM --

How do you want to handle upgrades to gear?  For instance, Kara wants to go from a regular to a MW crossbow, and is going to ditch her old crossbow.  Does she pay full price for the new crossbow, or just the difference between the old and new?  This would be a meta "sell back," because clearly there's no way to sell it in game (dead goblins rarely make purchases, they're not in any merchant's target demographic).

Thanks,
M

[sblock= my reference]
Putting a list of changes made here solely for my convenience:

Case 1 (belt):
Scroll:  Feather Fall               25 gp      1 lb
Scroll:  Vanish                     25 gp      1 lb
Scroll:  Hold Portal                25 gp      1 lb
Scroll:  Obscuring Mist             25 gp      1 lb


Upgrade to Masterwork Backpack      48 gp     +0.5 lb
2 Scroll cases                       2 gp      1 lb
upgrade to Masterwork Crossbow     300 gp
10 more quarrels                     1 gp      1 lb
replace fired quarrels               0.6 gp

Potion:  Cure Light Wounds           50 gp     1 lb
Ioun Torch                           75 gp


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2012)

Didn't think of sell back. Not going to meet to many merchants (I do have a plan to meet one)

How about for this we use the LPF rules at 100% resale - so just "pay" for the upgrade and then describe your character finding a masterwork version and discarding the other.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm going to get a Cure Light Wounds wand for Dorian. Did we at some point reached 2nd level?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep everyone is at lvl 2 now. So let me know when you have updated your sheets.

BTW WD the group has two wands of cure light wounds  already I believe.

NOTE: remember there is no RG all characters are on page 1 of the IC

HM


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, Cid's sheet is ready for review. I'll put up a rummage and discovery post soon.[sblock=loot list]
	
	



```
Equipment                     Cost  Weight
Rapier(MW)                   +300    +00  
Studded Leather Armor(MW)    +150    +00
Wrist Sheath, Spring Loaded(R) +5    +01
Wrist Sheath, Spring Loaded(L) +5    +01
Potion of Cure Light Wounds   +50    +01
Potion of Cure Light Wounds   +50    +01
Thieves' Tools(MW)            +70    +00
```
Total Spent: 630gp
Weight added: 4lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

Alright, my bad:

MW versions of morningstar, armor and shield -> 600 gp
1 scroll of restoration, lesser -> 150 gp


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Kara is updated.  Equipment expenditures:

Scroll Case 1 gp 0.5 lb

Case (belt):
Scroll:  Feather Fall               25 gp      1 lb
Scroll:  Vanish                     25 gp      1 lb
Scroll:  Hold Portal                25 gp      1 lb
Scroll:  Obscuring Mist             25 gp      1 lb


Upgrade to Masterwork Backpack      48 gp     +0.5 lb
2 Scroll cases                       2 gp      1 lb
upgrade to Masterwork Crossbow     300 gp
10 more quarrels                     1 gp      1 lb
replace fired quarrels               0.6 gp

Potion:  Cure Light Wounds           50 gp     1 lb
Ioun Torch                           75 gp


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2012)

Balthasar will go with mw chain shirt 150, mw backpack 48, and a Chirurgeon's Bag 400:  contains leather pouch, healer's kit, bottle of strong brandy, potion of cure light wounds, vial of smelling salts,  and 2 doses each of  alchemist's kindness , antiplague, antitoxin, bloodblock, and soothe syrup. For a total of 598.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2012)

Does the elven trait apply to spellcraft rolls to identify scrolls?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes it applies to all Spellcraft checks to ID magical items.

HM


----------

